# Calling all custom lock ring makers!



## Cajunbeast (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone wanna make me a Pepsi logo one? Or a rockstar energy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GokuDomo (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds fairly simple, you may want to note what rom you're running.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

GokuDomo said:


> Sounds fairly simple, you may want to note what rom you're running.


Redmonian has an entire thread for that and from what I have seen he has been really good at getting back to people when they ask for specific rings. especially if you already have an image or what you want it to 
look like in mind


----------

